

You're using RSS wrong - Dramatize

If you have a mountain of unread feeds in your RSS reader you are doing it wrong.<p>RSS works best if you subscribe to a large number of blogs who post rarely. Then you'll only have a few hundred posts per week, most of which will be high quality.<p>Then follow ~150 selected people on Twitter and you'll never miss out on an important story from one of the big blogs.
======
ditados
Ha. Good one. And eminently practical advice, too.

